# Serif Webplus X2 Problem!



## TA Programming (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,
I've got a problem. Well quite a few problems actually:

1) It won't upload to my ftp account anymore. It used to. All the details are correct for uploading. It just says 'Cannot connect to Server'
Now i can upload to the same ftp account via filezilla, but i can't with Serif webplus.
2) It won't connect to serif web resources anymore.

:sigh:

Thanks, I hope you people can help me..

Edit: Deleted Problem 3!


----------



## TA Programming (Apr 9, 2009)

I've corrected problem number 3.. so no need to worry aobut that..


----------



## pb1uk (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to work for Serif. With webplus x2, don't they host you're site free for a year then you have to subscribe? Not sure if the year might be up?

pb1uk


----------



## TA Programming (Apr 9, 2009)

It's not hosted with serif.. it's hosted with justhost.. i can upload my website via filezilla but not serif webpluss. and it's really annoying now because serif web resources won't connect either..


----------



## pb1uk (Dec 17, 2009)

TA Programming said:


> It's not hosted with serif.. it's hosted with justhost.. i can upload my website via filezilla but not serif webpluss. and it's really annoying now because serif web resources won't connect either..


That's all i can of, i only worked in sales, not tech support unfortunately. All i can suggest is calling their tech support number, they're usually quite good, it's a free number as well.


pb1uk


----------



## RGVscorpio (Jun 18, 2010)

*Website X2 - Error Message: 200 type is now 8-bit binary*

I get this message each time i try to publish our website to the server. tried contacting tech support with godaddy.com,but they just keep blaming me or the software. thanks in advance for any help you may be able to offer.


----------



## zgmc (Jun 25, 2011)

I am hoping that someone has figured this out. The same thing is hapening to me!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

can you upload a screenshot of all the settings you are using?

Perhaps you are trying to use the wrong port or some other random setting.


----------

